# one week to go and I'm shredded



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

With one week to go I'm sliced to the bone. I need alittle more refinement and fine tunning but that will come in a week from an hour posing a night to double sessions of cardio. I was 205 last night and FREAKY as shit.  I just need to get my glute and hammie in and be fine and just dry out


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

i saw him  and yes he is a freak of nature


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> With one week to go I'm sliced to the bone. I need alittle more refinement and fine tunning but that will come in a week from an hour posing a night to double sessions of cardio. I was 205 last night and FREAKY as shit.  I just need to get my glute and hammie in and be fine and just dry out



Was there EVER any doubt my friend?!


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 16, 2003)

Let's see some pics. Good luck!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

natural guy you will see me in new york city  if you goto eastern USAS I will be competing in the NJ Golds classic next saturday. !!  When when j'bo saw me I wasn;t even carbed up yet I was on fiberous carbs for 5 days and was still pretty full.  I carbed up last night and now next carb up will be next thursday night


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

After these contest I'm going to start my OWN carb cycling that goes against the grain, but  some of  the  same principles (don;t they always ) applies but does is so much easier to do and i think will give even more quality gains !! taking me to new levels of growth of quality and density hope fully to 230-235 at 6% bf and maintain.  I have bounced my idea off of alot of knowledgeable people and they seem to intrique them..and it is so much simple and gives alot more freedom of to eat carbs (but good ones) with some guidelines in order to ensure they go where they are suppose to guy to minimize fat if any.


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> natural guy you will see me in new york city  if you goto eastern USAS I will be competing in the NJ Golds classic next saturday. !!  When when j'bo saw me I wasn;t even carbed up yet I was on fiberous carbs for 5 days and was still pretty full.  I carbed up last night and now next carb up will be next thursday night




If I go, how am I supposed to know who you are?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

look for the hardest and most conditioned guy in light heavy weight class that will be me 

http://www.repetrope.com/men/competitors/detail.asp?CompetitorID=90


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

and you better make sure to shave that stache off han.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

come on i'm always clean shaven I just got lazy ok.  The furry sweater is getting waxed off next wed LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

well in the pics from last years nationals you have a mini stache...so be sure to take it all off


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

oh thought you refering to the private viewing  last night LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

no no and dont call it that....you make me look like a perv 

IT WAS ONLY A POSE DOWN I SAW....and he had trunks on  

Geuss what shorty...he actually has somewhat of a tan now


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 16, 2003)

ok call me casper LOL i'll just bath in protan for a couple days


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 16, 2003)

wow.  you look wonderful in those photos & it sounds like you're even more pleased with your condition this time out.

congratulations!   

i wish you the very best!


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 18, 2003)

no doubt..a shredded mutha..good luck bro


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 20, 2003)

right now I feel like a total lump of crap been nothing but fiberous carbs for 10 days with 2-2.5 times protein and 80-90 grams of fats (approximately 3,000 caloires) through fit day.  I'm feeling really flat and have no energy to do nothing.  I'm stopping cardio as of today and focus energy in to posing instead becuae that would benefit me more and improve my conditoining and maintain muscle mass.    eating every 2 hours 45 grams protein with 2 cups greens and 12-15 grams EFAS up untill 5 pm then I cut all extra fat.  it takes everything to drum up energy to workout and then pose for at night time.  5 days and counting. What I weight I could careless I ahven;t weighedmy self i go by the mirror ...


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 20, 2003)

goodluck HAN.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

You sure loook freaky  Very impressive! Good luck han


----------



## bigbrownbear (Oct 21, 2003)

Hang in there bro - your dedication and discipline will pay off, i know it will.

Just remember to play safe but enjoy the ride.


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 21, 2003)

HA Ha J I just found this thread!!!!    :eyes:  I think he will do good I saw him also this weekend and he is looking better then those pics, much more defined.  So good luck


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 22, 2003)

down to the mid 190s and feeling so depleted there is not an ouce of glycogen in my body I can not even get a pump at all : (  I swiiming in my cloths. My waist must be way below 30 inches !!


----------



## gopro (Oct 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> down to the mid 190s and feeling so depleted there is not an ouce of glycogen in my body I can not even get a pump at all : (  I swiiming in my cloths. My waist must be way below 30 inches !!



You are in the mid 190s??? Whadya do? Cut off a leg!?


----------



## naturalguy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good luck. I did want to come see the show however I think I am going to be watching the Olympia Sat. night. You look awesome in those pics. 

I would be very interested in your carb cycling program, that is if you are going to share it with us.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 22, 2003)

tell me GOPRO Where do I go wrong all I had to do is drop my water and go, but for some reason my body takes off for some reason and it just drops weight and I'm not holding no more then 5-6 lbs of water ?  I carb depelted really hard been at fiberous carbs for 10 days may be that was too long ? but my protein was high and very little cardio and then fat i take was adquete as well.  Lesson learned i'm not dropping carbs to just fiberous metaboklsim is why to fast !!  next week I will keep carbs in the 150 range and just deplete to 150 100 50 then carb up. hitting my carb should hopefully take me back to 200 or more becasuse I am loading water at 3-4 gallons a day ! but again those carbs may speed me up !!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 22, 2003)

good luck hun and enjoy the tatoes as i call them  dont forget to take lotsa pics


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 23, 2003)

after the carb load last night i weighted 204 
3 cups dry  oatmeal 
20 oz yam
2 large bannaas

This morning I weight 195 if not lighter !!  I was like WTF !! 
I'm cutting my water to 2 gallons to day and then I'm going to to water for 2 hours later tonight to see if i need to keep it in longer then 6 pm tommorow. I think people make mistake of cutting water to soon and it ends up making them really flat looking,  plus I will not be using any diretics becuae I don;t belive in them.  this show is just to get kinks out so to speak. So what ever happens happens.  I have 2 more week sto really dial in.  One thing I have learned is that my body can not drop to low in carbs for 2 long becuae it causes me to loose too much muscle in the last 2-3 weeks with I feel that I loose too much muscle. CAloires right now are about 3600 a day last night they where 4,200 plus and i still dropped weight.  Another piece of advice I found is to eat when you are hungry this every 2-3 hours stuff is bull shit.  people need to learn to listen to their bodies and then results will be alot better.   also found out if you train heavy 5-6 reps during contest is great but one has to do cardio to burn the fat and to get into conditoining.  This no cardio approach will work only if you super set or have a job where you are phyiscally active..  Caloires need to be adjusted according to daily activity.  Again I have to weeks to recovery to come in even biger and fuller and drier at the easterns.  I have an idea i will be pretty hard but may be flat at this show but next time i will keep carbs higher and just ride it into the show and just drop water next time and be alot better off.  I'd rather do more cardio and eat more then starve my self !!  AS people have been telling me ans prince preacches  "feed the muscle and use cardio to burn the fat "  and i highly believe in this !!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 27, 2003)

funny how you dont believe in diuretics now but you had me taking them for 4 weeks last comp


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Oct 28, 2003)

Women tend to hold alot more water personally if you are going to go pro i would have you do nolvadex last 2 to 3 weeks to helpw ith water retention..


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

sounds illegal to me


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> tell me GOPRO Where do I go wrong all I had to do is drop my water and go, but for some reason my body takes off for some reason and it just drops weight and I'm not holding no more then 5-6 lbs of water ?  I carb depelted really hard been at fiberous carbs for 10 days may be that was too long ? but my protein was high and very little cardio and then fat i take was adquete as well.  Lesson learned i'm not dropping carbs to just fiberous metaboklsim is why to fast !!  next week I will keep carbs in the 150 range and just deplete to 150 100 50 then carb up. hitting my carb should hopefully take me back to 200 or more becasuse I am loading water at 3-4 gallons a day ! but again those carbs may speed me up !!



Next time talk to me. We'll keep you full and even harder!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

what about me GP? you said that if you got to judge then you would help me drop my water


----------

